# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  نشامــى شرطة البادية الملكية

## تحية عسكريه

علــّــي جبينـــك فـــوق ....
وعنقر شماغك ....
بيدك سلاح العزّ ...
وما أجمله عقالك ...
ثوبك لباس الخير ...
ومزيّنـــُـه جنــــادك ...
الكز جوادك يا بطل ...
وارفع لنا سلاحـــك ....

حيهــــم ....
حيهـــم نشامى الجيش ....
راكبين المعنقيــّه ....
حيهـــم...
حيهم حماة الوطن ....
والطلايع ... هاشميـــّة ...
سود الليالي تفتخر ....
بفعل الزنــود العسكريــّة ...
حيهم رجال الوطن حيهم ....
والطلايــع هاشمــيـــــّــــة ....




اهــداء الى نشامــى شرطة البادية الملكية

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## Sc®ipt

نايس  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## دليلة

:Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله حيهن نشامى شرطة البادية الملكية .... والله انهم بيرفعوا الراس

----------


## mohammed bassam mohammed

مشكور اخي الكريم لكن الا يوجد عندك المزيد عن قوات الباديه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مشكور


 
يا هلا بحمد عراسي والله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> نايس


 
 :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


 

 :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله حيهن نشامى شرطة البادية الملكية .... والله انهم بيرفعوا الراس





حياك الله يا معاذ والله يعزك  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مشكور اخي الكريم لكن الا يوجد عندك المزيد عن قوات الباديه





لا شكر عواجب يا سيدي من عيوني ولو في المزيد 


 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------

